# are there any brands of trailers to avoid?



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Just looking for a trailer that is reasonably priced so I can go trail riding in different parks. Are there any brands I should avoid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I was told that the Calico steel trailers are very cheaply made and that the welds don't hold up. No personal experience with them, but multiple people warned me away when I was looking to buy one.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Sundowner trailers have some pretty strong negatives reviews on the Internet.

Just google "(trailer brand) reviews" - like Kingston trailer reviews, calico trailer reviews, etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

CM trailers are often rusting on their lots when brand new.

If you are interested in one you should type in "complaints about ...." and see what pops up. There are also trailer only forums that discuss all sorts of things.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh i dunno. I bought a Calico 2 horse slant enclosed bumper pull last spring and I like it fine. So far no issues.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

danny67 said:


> Oh i dunno. I bought a Calico 2 horse slant enclosed bumper pull last spring and I like it fine. So far no issues.



I see a lot of this brand in my area, some pretty old and rusty but out doing the job every week.
Livestock in them and packed full, they don't appear to be falling apart from a roadside view...

I think if you search for complaints you will find every brand horse trailer has someone unhappy...
For a trailer to go out trail-riding with you need not spend the fortune for amenities you won't need or use.
You just need a serviceable safe trailer your horses fit in comfortably and that your vehicle can safely stop and pull down the road...

You probably have some idea of what brand and style you like...
Do some internet homework and look to see what each manufacturer website says about their trailer construction... those that you are interested in you then can compare and toss the ones with sub-par construction and safety standards.
What you would be happy with may not make another happy and vice-versa.

Happy shopping.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my Calico. I thought it was good bang 4 buck at $7,700 for extra tall and wide with rubber mats and spare tire.

Yeah it isn't as solid as a featherlite or what have you. It really is just an enclosed stock type quality, but will meet all my needs for moving my horse and friend's horses and hitting all the local parks in summer. 

I did spray it with _undercoat in a can_. Also caulked the chrome strip where the roof meets the sides and around the top of the rubber seal on the windows. I figure if I use it sparingly on our salty winter roads I should be able to get 20 years out of it.

F-150 with 4.6L V8 hauls it fine, although at extra wide I have difficulty keeping it between the lines sometimes.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Complaints need to be taken with a grain of salt nowadays. What is a "massive problem" to some people constitutes normal wear and tear to the other 99% of realists - unfortunately the complainers are often the ones most heard. 

Keep it in mind. Look for *repeat* complaints on the same issue to indicate a legit problem, and disregard the whiners for whom a rattle or squeak justifies an "OMG ONOZ THE COMPANY SHOULD BE SUED INTO OBLIVION!" type of reaction.


----------



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

danny67 said:


> Here is my Calico. I thought it was good bang 4 buck at $7,700 for extra tall and wide with rubber mats and spare tire.
> 
> Yeah it isn't as solid as a featherlite or what have you. It really is just an enclosed stock type quality, but will meet all my needs for moving my horse and friend's horses and hitting all the local parks in summer.
> 
> ...


Hi did you get yours custom ordered? If so how much was it to have the right side window? I am looking at purchasing one and didn't realize that had that option. thanks!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

hi! ya i did custom order in feb, $1200 deposit with pickup in early may. i think a window like that was standard on each side. i paid a couple hundred more for 2 drop downs on the other side. and the first thing that will happen is you horse will put his nose through the screen. lol ya go extra tall and wide. it didn't add a lot to the price. i also went 13' length instead of 12'.


----------

